# My DIY Paver patio on the cheap....



## Grabbit

I completed my small 12x12 square patio a while back and I thought I would share. The goal was to put in some sort of patio roughly big enough for a small outdoor table and shares or lounge chairs on a shoestring budget. I wasn't sure on the materials to be used but I passed up a sign on the side of the road next to several pallets of pavers at a really good price. I got the entire pallet for $160 delivered! Overall I think I have about $500 on the high estimate into everything. I followed the instructions on this link and it turned out pretty good.

http://webapps.easy2.com/cm2/flash/generic_index.asp?page_id=35851368&vid_refer=32271&buyhide=1


----------



## joeg679

looks very nice


----------



## oh'mike

Great first post---Where are you? Looks like a Dry area---Sure looks like you did the job the right way---Have you done patio stones before?---Mike--


----------



## 95025

Nice job! VERY nice job! :thumbsup:


----------



## Grabbit

Never done any pavers or patio stones before. I'm quite pleased with the result. It isn't really too hard. The only thing I would do differently next time is grade the area I excavated a little better before adding the ABC and compaction. The compacted soil was nice and hard but a little uneven in areas and I had to make this up with leveling the sand on top which was a PITA!


----------

